# OBX near shore charter



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Any recommendations for a near shore charter in early October?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Trevfishin said:


> Any recommendations for a near shore charter in early October?


Kenny Wilson out of Teaches Lair.

His handle is Drumdum


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Perfect, thanks Garboman....I've read a lot about you, great stories and a whole lotta knowledge.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2019)

I booked with Elizabeth Grace out of Teach's Lair. Scott took us well beyond what a normal half day charter would go and got us in the middle of tons of Brown bombers. I had a blast! Caught plenty of fish. I definitely recommend Elizabeth Grace charters.


----------



## obxchap (Dec 21, 2014)

Captain Justin Revere Hattress Adventure out of the Hattress harbor. The captain is top notch, he will plan the day around what you want to catch.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Kenny Wilson or Steve Gwin(Hang On charters)........


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2019)

flathead said:


> Kenny Wilson or Steve Gwin(Hang On charters)........


Does anybody have a contact for Kenny? I looked up Teaches Lair and cant find anything on him.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

OBX BOUND said:


> Does anybody have a contact for Kenny? I looked up Teaches Lair and cant find anything on him.


Send a private message to Drumdum on this site and that will be Kenny.

I am reticent about posting his phone number.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

I've reached out to Drumdum and didn't get a response...does he have a specific boat he fishes off of name wise or an associated business name? Or is he that booked up from word of mouth?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2019)

Trevfishin said:


> I've reached out to Drumdum and didn't get a response...does he have a specific boat he fishes off of name wise or an associated business name? Or is he that booked up from word of mouth?


Call Teaches Lair. They will give you Kens #


----------

